

Ask HN: Should I buy bitcoin? - flippyhead

I&#x27;ve heard arguments for all variety of stratagem, am generally inclined to invest a good portion of my savings, but can&#x27;t shake the feeling that a ridiculous rally is afoot and soon to come crashing down. I&#x27;d love to hear the advice of this esteemed community! Thanks.
======
a3voices
Can you handle the risk? If so, yes. You should have a non-zero amount of
Bitcoin in my opinion.

~~~
flippyhead
Yeah I can. It's more that I can't tell if it's going to soon drop and I
should wait, or if that should even matter. Something feel wrong about buying
_today_ when things are at an all time high.

~~~
bcjordan
If you want long-term exposure to a stock but don't want to implicitly make a
bet on short-term value, chunk your purchase up into smaller amounts and do it
over time (1/10th every day over the next week).

Forget what this is called, but think it's a standard maneuver for wading in
to a big long-term position.

~~~
jadeddrag
I believe that's called "dollar cost averaging".
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollar_cost_averaging](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollar_cost_averaging)

------
logjam
Here's a novel thought: do something good with your money instead: e.g.,
education, investment in socially-responsible companies, etc.

~~~
flippyhead
Let's say I already do but I need quite a lot more to make any significant
impact. I'll be pissed if I had the chance to make that happen but balked.

